# OK You G-Jet Fanboys . . .



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

How do you get the body tubes off the chassis? 

I run hardbodies.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Are they broken?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pliers


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

After you rip them out, replace them with the screw on aluminum ones, that way you can run them for your lexan bodies, or take them out real quick for your hardbodies.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Spend $7 on a new G3 chassis and save the one with the body posts,
so you can have it if you ever want to race G-Jets.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine are in by pressure only and are easily removed. Actually... too easy, they came out from impact on the track. 
So the screw in posts are probably a good idea.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

